
Wanna be an entrepreneur? Start early. - ssclafani
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/05/23/entrepreneur-start-early/
======
ramblerman
That article had 0 content.

cliffnotes: Start early it's better you have more time, but old is good too
cause you have more wisdom.

